# Seiko Skx007 'day' Not Changing?



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,

Just got my Seiko SKX007 yesterday morning, loving it!

So I have been sitting and staring at the watch 5 minutes to midnight hoping for the glimpse of the changes of the 'Day & Date', but it is now 00:27, the 'Day' is still on Friday....? Is this normal  ? Is the watch malfunction  ? Please advice.....

James


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I just checked mine, the day changes @ 1:20am

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

01:30, changed from '*Friday*' to '*VIE*'? What is '*VIE*'......? Now I am getting more and more confused


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Patience is a virtue :lol:

Just wait a bit, the date can be set too 2 languages


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

mutley said:


> Patience is a virtue :lol:
> 
> Just wait a bit, the date can be set too 2 languages


LOL, been staring at the watch, my 710 is asking if I need a cup of coffee! What language is VIE in and does it mean SAT?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I think you need something a bit stronger than coffee if you are staring at you watch at this time of night :lol:

Cheers

Andrew

p.s. I thing the other language is German, although I could be wrong ( It wouldn't be the first time  )


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

:lol:

Vie is for Friday (Spanish = Viernes)

did it click to SAT?

I'm dying to know how long you stayed up looking at your watch.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

pg tips said:


> :lol:
> 
> Vie is for Friday (Spanish = Viernes)
> 
> ...


I was never good at languages, did latin at school :blink: ( very useful for talking to dead Romans  )

The day finally changes on mine @ about 3am so he could have been up quite some time :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

pg tips said:


> :lol:
> 
> Vie is for Friday (Spanish = Viernes)
> 
> ...


He's obviously still asleep - well, he was up until 2am watching his 007 :lol:

Hope everything worked out ok, James


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Toshi said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


Quite right Rich, just got up, the 'SAT' came on around 0400, false alarm, my watch does know what day it is :rltb:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

hikingcamping said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


and does the bracelet fit? :huh:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Toshi said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


It was just nice but may be because it is not leather, it is not as comfortable so with the new tool from Roy, I managed to put extra link onto it myself, first time!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

hikingcamping said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > and does the bracelet fit? :huh:
> ...


Well done.  But be careful, there's no knowing where "tinkering" like that will end h34r:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Toshi said:


> hikingcamping said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


too late.......


----------

